
Ask HN: Marketing Pros out there? - dpweb
Hey Marketing pros -<p>What specific pains are being felt by Marketing teams out there?  Companies or even an indie band trying to get the word out.<p>Everybody needs more customers. Have an idea for an app, that will plug into your social media outlets, auto or manually engage with fans on an event basis (new like, follower, etc..) - and learn over time which actions are increasing engagement.<p>This tool doesn&#x27;t just schedule or cross-post, but automatically a&#x2F;b test and find the interactions that are leading to engagement, lead, sale.
======
sogen
you need to engage with those that are NOT your fans.

